# Stepping down - London rep



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

The time has come for me hang up my rep's shirt and take things a bit easier, so it's with some regret I'm announcing my retirement from role of regional rep for London/West London - with agreement of the committee. Effective 1st August but I don't have anything planned for July anyway.

It's not been an easy decision and has been on the cards for a while, the short version is our first screamy sicky thing is due this week and with the nappy changing duties etc, full time job and part time study something has had to give. The good news is I've managed to convince SWMBO that after the first 6 months the TT is a perfectly adequate, if not ideal mode of conveyance for a number of years yet so I'm not going anywhere soon 

I'd like to thank the committee, rep secretarys past and present and the other local reps for their help and encouragement over the last couple of years. We've had some good times.

Most importantly thanks to all the guys who have made the effort to get to the local meets and drives, it's been good fun and good to meet you. Well, most of you. I hope you'll continue to support whoever steps in to take over, assuming that someone will do in due course.

I'll continue to post up any Goodwood or PH events I plan to go to, so perhaps see some of you at other events soon.

Cheers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Phil,

thank you very much for all the help you've given to make the club a more interesting and lively place; you'll be sorely missed!
Now go and get some sleep while you still can :wink: 

And as we are just talking Reps stepping down; I,too, will hang up my coat and resign from my 10 years of Repdom and I wish who ever will take over from me the very best for the future.

I would also like to thank the committee and and Reps for all the help they gave me. 

I will continue to run informal meets for whoever might be interested
[oh, and sorry for hijacking your thread Phil]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Phil,

Thanks for all your help with the magazine in your time - it was much appreciated. With a little one on the way I can see the responsibility of being expected to organise events may not fit with the time you have but I'm glad you are sticking around and you can always join in as and when with events on the forum when your other duties allow. All the best


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

It was a pleasure to meet up at you last trip down to Goodwood and look forward to doing it again as and when time allows :wink:

Hope it all goes well with the imminent arrival :!:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to the regional reps retirement club. I recon we should be given our own forum just for retired reps but then I also guess I would have to rejoin the TTOC a fate worse than death at the mo :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It can be arranged :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> It can be arranged :wink:


What my DEATH [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Phil congrats on your news and you don't need to sell your TT either , maxi cosy make a car seat that fits in the back ok , my daughter has been getting in the back since she was 6 months and now she 3 and a 1/2 and she loves it now as she calls it the speedy car so no reason to sell  
Cheers 
Paul


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > It can be arranged :wink:
> ...


:lol: No I mean the retirement forum. You could all sit around having cups of tea, asking if it's Thursday and if you've got a visitor :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


But I already do that John. In fact Thursday is our my exciting day as we get to play bingo and the chiropodist comes to do our feet for free.


----------



## londonblade (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Phil

Sorry to hear you are stepping down as the 'local organiser', but you do have bigger challenges coming up, and as suggested already, get some sleep in while you can :lol:

TT-time may still be on your side even after Maxicosi seats and all that, and as you know, my two boys are still being shoe-horned into the back seats at 10 and 8yrs old (not the smallest of little people either) and they still have a few centimetres head room to the rear glass still, so you got some years ahead yet!

In fact. the kids were provding rear ballast as we managed 115mph last weekend on the Jag test track at the EvenTT: not the fastest on the day, but for a car thats as old as my kids, we loved the chance to get moving a bit in the small 'family hatchback', so strap the little one safely in the back, and get your foot down! 8)

Good luck, and all the best at home, and hope we see you on another run some day.

Take it easy
Karl


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys. See you around no doubt


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Phil - it was great to meet you on the Brooklands trip a few weeks back. Good luck with the little one and best wishes.

Tim


----------

